# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  dennis

## i love shannis

Hi does anyone know when dennis is going to be coming bck? thanks

----------


## Layne

I think there is already a post on this somewhere!!!
But he is strting filming again on the 18th April, back on our screens in June time,
Also Welcome to the boards
Luv
Layne
x x x

----------


## Meh

Already discussed in this thread.

Closing.

----------

